# Curious how do you address "pastors" of false churches.



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2014)

Never thought much of this before. Have you?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 19, 2014)

You're going to have start by distinguishing between different sorts of "false churches." Are you referring to churches which have apostatized from the faith once held or are you speaking of groups which have never been part of the visible church (Mormons, Oneness Pentecostals, etc.)?


----------



## Edward (Jun 19, 2014)

earl40 said:


> Curious how do you address "pastors" of false churches.



By first name, if I know them well enough. (We are talking PCUSA, aren't we? )


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2014)

I usually say Mrs.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 20, 2014)

I was thinking mainly Roman "catholic" or female "pastors" in protestant churches.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 20, 2014)

The Apostle John says that we ought not to say Godspeed to false teachers, so we have to distinguish if they a true or false by their doctrine, if they themselves turn out to be false teachers, then John is basically saying that we ought not to even exchange common courtesy to them, so we should greet them with a rebuke or an exhortation to repent.


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 20, 2014)

Id say hello and straight up tell them the type of belief/confession type I hold. If they wanted to go on Id then tell them I don't believe theirs is Biblical and why, in the nicest way I could muster.


----------



## Edward (Jun 20, 2014)

earl40 said:


> Roman "catholic"



Again, by first name if I know them well enough. 



earl40 said:


> or female "pastors" in protestant churches.



Since the original post specified 'false churches', I wouldn't see any reason to distinguish between male and female.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear Confused and Disoriented in Winter Springs,

The proper form of address for a member of the clergy is The Reverend (Full Name). Orthodoxy is not in view as the honor is to the office the individual holds and not to his or her person.

--Wendy


----------



## earl40 (Jun 20, 2014)

SRoper said:


> Dear Confused and Disoriented in Winter Springs,
> 
> The proper form of address for a member of the clergy is The Reverend (Full Name). Orthodoxy is not in view as the honor is to the office the individual holds and not to his or her person.
> 
> --Wendy



Well we seem to be confused with our responses.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 20, 2014)

Take for instance this example. If someone identified himself as being POTUS and many of his followers believe he is so I would never call him Mr. President. I might call for a straightjacket but I would not call him President Maier.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 20, 2014)

OK here is one. What did the reformers call the pastors in the Roman "catholic" church when they saw them socially. I know what they called them when they wrote about them but when not engaged in polemics what did they call them?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 20, 2014)

N. Eshelman said:


> I usually say Mrs.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 20, 2014)

SRoper said:


> Dear Confused and Disoriented in Winter Springs,
> 
> The proper form of address for a member of the clergy is The Reverend (Full Name). Orthodoxy is not in view as the honor is to the office the individual holds and not to his or her person.
> 
> --Wendy



If I ran into the bishop of rome on the street, I just couldn't see myself addressing him as _holy father._


----------



## augustacarguy (Jun 20, 2014)

N. Eshelman said:


> I usually say Mrs.



Good one. +1


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Eshelman you have a wicked wit! 
But, don't discount the plurality of errorists with external plumbing hiding out in dying outposts of sects and cults.

[BTW - I believe that one of your D.Min. classmates (Joel Wood) is a friend of mine and former undergrad classmate/close friend of one of my kids. Small world.]


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 20, 2014)

I have met Ministers who have wanted to be called by their first name. One I asked how he wanted to be called, and he was a good Minister, just smiled and asked for me to call him by his given name. I notice in the USA that many call people for example who have served in the armed services Sir. Here in Australia some would laugh and say "just call me Jim" if that was his name. Not that those in other countries are doing anything funny in the way they address someone just that some cultures do it differently. To me its how you actually respect a person and talk to them and not what you call them. I suppose its a cultural thing in many ways.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2014)

N. Eshelman said:


> I usually say Mrs.



Too true...oy vey.

To the OP, I call them by their name, respectfully.


----------



## Herald (Jun 21, 2014)

If I am convinced they are part of a false church, or they obviously do not meet the qualifications of a minster of the Gospel, I will address them by their first name or Mr./Ms./Mrs..


----------



## earl40 (Jun 21, 2014)

Herald said:


> If I am convinced they are part of a false church, or they obviously do not meet the qualifications of a minster of the Gospel, I will address them by their first name or Mr./Ms./Mrs..



Just think.You are at the Vatican and by "chance" you come face to face with the pope and you say "Hi Mr. Francis".  Curious do you have knowledge in what the reformers called the priest of their day when they saw them "socially"?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd like to think I might be bold enough to take a page from Luther's book, who said things like, "There you are in the chains of divine judgment, bound in hell like all the devils."


----------



## Herald (Jun 21, 2014)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I'd like to think I might be bold enough to take a page from Luther's book, who said things like, "There you are in the chains of divine judgment, bound in hell like all the devils."



You'll get points for honesty.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 21, 2014)

Herald said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to think I might be bold enough to take a page from Luther's book, who said things like, "There you are in the chains of divine judgment, bound in hell like all the devils."
> ...



Well, the OP did say, "false churches."


----------



## Philip (Jun 21, 2014)

Usually I address them politely.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 21, 2014)

"Sir" or "ma'am" is always appropriate to communicate respect to them as a person, whether or not I recognize them as a true minister of the gospel. The Lord shows us kindness in calling us by name (ie, Isa 43.1); we owe that respect to our fellow men.


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 21, 2014)

earl40 said:


> You are at the Vatican and by "chance" you come face to face with the pope


Id say "Oops, I thought this was the Colleseum" and leave!


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 21, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > You are at the Vatican and by "chance" you come face to face with the pope
> ...



Hahahahaha.....


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 22, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > You are at the Vatican and by "chance" you come face to face with the pope
> ...



I'd say: "Excuse me but could you tell me where to find the Sistine chapel?"


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 22, 2014)

So... I'm getting the drift that "You Flaming Heretic" just ain't cool?

<Sigh> There goes another thing I've got to get to work on...


----------



## MichaelNZ (Jun 22, 2014)

The couple times I've met the vicar of the local (High) Anglican church, I address him as "Vicar". I used to address him as "Father" before I came to the Reformed Church but I wouldn't do that now, based on Matthew 23:9. As for a Roman Catholic or Orthodox priest, I don't know. I may address him as "Sir".


----------

